# Democ rats are too liberal - especially kerry



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't know about you, but I don't care who a Union endorses for political office. I suspect alot of you may be in same situation - your union endorses a candidate but you pull the switch for his opponent when you get to the polls. I think Police are basically conservative by nature - we believe in someone getting a job on merit - not skin color or sucking up to a candidate by holding campaign signs. most of us prefer conservatives on the Supreme Court - not wishy washy limp wristed liberals who pander to special interest groups, police i know have bills to pay and do not want their taxes raised, most support the death penalty, we are not "politically
correct" when we talk - we tell it like it is, myself and the vast majority of my co workers wince when we see these obnoxious liberal democ rats like barbara streisand, james carvale, alec baldwin, michael moore and their ilk on tv telling us how bad America is...I'm voting Republican,because i think, work, obey the law and am not looking for never ending handouts like the parasitical commiecrats do - remember that kerry voted the same as kennedy 98 % of the time and was part of Hanoi Jane Fonda's group after he left vietnam and threw someone elses medals over the white house fence . Also lets not forget how this aloof, pompous &amp;ss had a City of Boston fire hydrant moved away from his palatial Louisburg Sq mansion - it was put in front of a common man's home to ruin his view. he spends money having a hydrant moved but has a history of throwing nickels to charity as if they were man hole covers - democ rat politicians &amp;uck and no Union will convince me otherwise.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree! :evil: 

Ryan


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I personally do care who my union endorses, there's just nothing I can do about it. I still just don't understand it, why unions continue to back these people who I feel are anti-police... or do they do it to keep these blowhards quiet? A payoff for them not to mess with police officers and cause a rabble-rousing ruckus? 

I've noticed less Democratic support from individuals in MA in the past year or so, or is it just me? Are people generally waking up at last and saying, "Whoa, wait a minute, what is going on in this state and who are the ones responsible?"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I've said it before;

The only thing worse than a politician is a child molester.
:lol: 

Save the commonwealth, shoot the democrats and the turtles!
:x


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Conservative means just that; you work hard and desire to keep what is yours. You don't want to throw money away on social programs that seem to accomplish nothing. The modern democratic party seems to have lost touch with most of America, spending its time pandering to college students and dirtbag welfare cases. I look at democrats and I think; when is it enough? How much more money can we spend on buying more needles for addicts? How many more times can we let some rat-bastard criminal go because he comes from a broken home? How many more ways can we deflect responsibility away from the individual and make it society's problem? How many times can some liberal judge let some child molester go?How many times do we have to ask the toothless UN for permission to defend our own soil? I hope people have woken up and decided to take responsibility for their own nation.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Jay Severin, host of the radio show "Extreme Games" on 96.9FM had this to say about the democrats.

"If you work hard, pay taxes, speak English, and obey the law, the Democrat party does NOT represent you!"

That sums it up!

Ryan


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

:rock: Well said Mr. Jay Severin, I like that one. (How true it is) Democrats seem to be shooting themselves in the foot more often these days.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*dems*



ryan933 said:


> "If you work hard, pay taxes, speak English, and obey the law, the Democrat party does NOT represent you!"


Very true...sad but true indeed. P:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

That's a great story!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

i've never met Masstroopers 1 but i like him - he sounds like a regular guy who is doing the right thing - by the way Screw the unions if they endorse kerry or some other misguided democ rat


----------

